# foremost for linux



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Foremost is a Linux program to recover files based on their headers and footers. Foremost can work on image files, such as those generated by dd, Safeback, Encase, etc, or directly on a drive. The headers and footers are specified by a configuration file, so you can pick and choose which headers you want to look for. 
Developed by the United States Air Force Office of Special Investigations, foremost has been opened to the general public. We welcome any comments, suggestions, patches, or feedback you have on this program. Please direct all correspondence to [email protected]. 
The latest version of Foremost is version 0.64 and was released on September 30th, 2002. 

http://foremost.sourceforge.net


----------

